# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Из спортивных репортажей.

## EweX

Сейчас забивают испанцы.Вернее,это были французы.Хотя,собственно говоря,какая разница?

Диктор в кабине что-то уже начал было,но потом осекся,так и не кончил...

Прихватил Кваша соперника между ног,тот никуда не может и двинуться.

Леоненко-это всегда опасно.Даже если его нет на поле.

Смертин сидит рядом со скамеечкой запасных и так медленно переодевается,как будто впереди у него вся жизнь.А ведь осталось-то у него всего-навсего пять минут...

----------

